# [solved]Probleme mit dev-python/sip-4.8.2 und moodin

## skydoom

Hallo,

will ich ein Update machen mit emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse world

erhalte ich:

```
server dennis # emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/sip-4.8.2  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/sip-4.7.9  USE="-debug" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/sip:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sip-4.8.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=dev-python/sip-4.8.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sip-4.7.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-python/sip-4.7.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt-3.17.6', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

So wie ich das sehe, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, sind bei mir zwei Versionen von PyQt installiert, welche auch zwei verschiedene Versionen von sip benötigen. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es ungefährlich ist die ältere PyQt zu unmergen? Wird das mein Problem lösen?

Das andere Problem ist ksplash-engine-moodin:

```
emerge ksplash-engine-moodin:

[...] <- ist in etwa so wie folgend

/usr/include/klibloader.h:105: note: candidates are: KLibrary* KLibLoader::library(const QString&, int)             

/usr/include/klibloader.h:207: error: 'error' was not declared in this scope                                        

/usr/include/klibloader.h:215: error: 'error' was not declared in this scope                                        

/usr/include/klibloader.h:219: error: 'args' was not declared in this scope                                         

/usr/include/klibloader.h:220: error: 'qobject_cast' was not declared in this scope                                 

/usr/include/klibloader.h:220: error: expected primary-expression before '*' token                                  

/usr/include/klibloader.h:220: error: expected primary-expression before '>' token                                  

/usr/include/klibloader.h:225: error: 'error' was not declared in this scope                                        

/usr/include/klibloader.h: In static member function 'static T* KLibLoader::createInstance(const QString&, QObject*, int)':                                                                                                             

/usr/include/klibloader.h:250: error: 'args' was not declared in this scope                                         

/usr/include/klibloader.h:250: error: 'error' was not declared in this scope                                        

/usr/include/klibloader.h: In static member function 'static T* KLibLoader::createInstance(const QString&, QObject*, const QStringList&, int*)':                                                                                        

/usr/include/klibloader.h:262: error: no matching function for call to 'KLibLoader::library(const QString&)'        

/usr/include/klibloader.h:105: note: candidates are: KLibrary* KLibLoader::library(const QString&, int)             

/usr/include/klibloader.h:278: error: 'qobject_cast' was not declared in this scope                                 

/usr/include/klibloader.h:278: error: expected primary-expression before '*' token                                  

/usr/include/klibloader.h:278: error: expected primary-expression before '>' token                                  

In file included from /usr/include/kgenericfactory.h:27,                                                            

                 from thememoodin.cpp:15:                                                                           

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc: At global scope:                                                                  

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc:76: error: 'QWidget' was not declared in this scope                                

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc:76: error: template argument 1 is invalid                                          

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc:77: error: 'QWidget' was not declared in this scope                                

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc:77: error: template argument 1 is invalid                                          

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc:124: error: 'QWidget' was not declared in this scope                               

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc:124: error: template argument 2 is invalid                                         

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc:124: error: template argument 3 is invalid                                         

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc:126: error: 'create' declared as an 'inline' field                                 

/usr/include/kgenericfactory.tcc:126: error: expected ';' before '(' token                                          

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/new:45,                                   

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/ext/new_allocator.h:37,                   

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bits/c++allocator.h:39, 

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/bits/allocator.h:53,                      

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/string:48,                                

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:59,                                                               

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qwindowdefs.h:47,                                                           

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:45,                                                               

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qframe.h:45,                                                                

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qlabel.h:45,                                                                

                 from thememoodin.cpp:23:                                                                           

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/exception:40: error: expected `;' before end of line            

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/exception:40: error: expected `}' before end of line            

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/exception:40: error: expected unqualified-id before end of line 

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/exception:40: error: expected `}' before end of line            

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/exception:40: error: expected declaration before end of line    

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h: At global scope:                                                                       

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:772: error: 'uchar' has not been declared                                               

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:778: error: 'QCharRef QCharRef::operator=(int)' cannot be overloaded                    

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:772: error: with 'QCharRef QCharRef::operator=(int)'                                    

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:807: error: 'uchar' does not name a type                                                

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:808: error: 'uchar' does not name a type                                                

make[2]: *** [thememoodin.lo] Error 1                                                                               

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                                                                        

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:48,                                                               

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:46,                                                               

                 from effectwidget.cpp:13:                                                                          

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h: In member function 'void QDropEvent::setAction(QDropEvent::Action)':                    

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:523: warning: conversion to 'unsigned char' from 'uint' may alter its value              

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:52,                                                               

                 from effectwidget.cpp:13:                                                                          

/usr/qt/3/include/qsizepolicy.h: In member function 'void QSizePolicy::transpose()':                                

/usr/qt/3/include/qsizepolicy.h:125: warning: conversion to 'uchar' from 'uint' may alter its value                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qsizepolicy.h:125: warning: conversion to 'uchar' from 'uint' may alter its value                 

In file included from effectwidget.cpp:17:                                                                          

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function 'bool QImageTextKeyLang::operator<(const QImageTextKeyLang&) const': 

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:61: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||                                     

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:46,                                                               

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:45,                                                                

                 from cache.cpp:18:                                                                                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolor.h:164: error: 'uchar' does not name a type                                                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolor.h:165: error: 'uchar' does not name a type                                                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolor.h:166: error: 'uchar' does not name a type                                                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolor.h:167: error: 'uchar' does not name a type                                                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolor.h: In member function 'bool QColor::isValid() const':                                      

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolor.h:204: error: 'const struct QColor::<anonymous union>::D8' has no member named 'invalid'   

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:45,                                                                

                 from cache.cpp:18:                                                                                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h: At global scope:                                                                       

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:129: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token                                      

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:131: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type                         

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:132: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token                                      

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:134: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type                         

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:134: error: 'bool QPixmap::loadFromData(int)' cannot be overloaded                      

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:131: error: with 'bool QPixmap::loadFromData(int)'                                      

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:183: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token                                      

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:183: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type                         

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:347: error: 'uchar' has not been declared                                               

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h:347: error: 'uchar' has not been declared                                               

In file included from cache.cpp:18:                                                                                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function 'bool QImageTextKeyLang::operator<(const QImageTextKeyLang&) const': 

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:61: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||                                     

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: At global scope:                                                                        

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:83: error: expected `)' before '*' token                                                 

effectwidget.cpp: In member function 'virtual void EffectWidget::paintEvent(QPaintEvent*)':                         

effectwidget.cpp:160: error: 'KImageEffect' has not been declared/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:125: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type                                                                             

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:125: error: expected ';' before '*' token                                                

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:126: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type                          

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:126: error: expected ';' before '*' token                                                

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:127: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type                          

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:127: error: expected ';' before '*' token                                                

effectwidget.cpp:160: error: 'KImageEffect' has not been declared

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:193: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:194: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:236: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'uchar' with no type

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:236: error: expected ';' before '*' token                      

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function 'bool QImage::isNull() const':             

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:105: error: 'struct QImage::QImageData' has no member named 'bits'

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: At global scope:                                                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:351: error: expected initializer before '*' token                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:356: error: expected initializer before '*' token                 

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:400: error: expected initializer before '*' token                 

cache.cpp: In member function 'void Cache::createCacheDir()':                                

cache.cpp:74: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions            

cache.cpp: In member function 'void Cache::writeInfoFile(QString&)':                         

cache.cpp:88: error: no matching function for call to 'KConfig::KConfig(QString)'            

/usr/include/kconfig.h:389: note: candidates are: KConfig::KConfig(KConfigPrivate&)          

/usr/include/kconfig.h:171: note:                 KConfig::KConfig(const QString&, const QString&, const char*)

/usr/include/kconfig.h:157: note:                 KConfig::KConfig(const KComponentData&, const QString&, int, const char*)                                                                                                             

/usr/include/kconfig.h:71: note:                 KConfig::KConfig(const KConfig&)                                   

cache.cpp:89: error: 'class KConfig' has no member named 'setGroup'                                                 

cache.cpp:90: error: 'class KConfig' has no member named 'writeEntry'                                               

cache.cpp: In member function 'bool Cache::isInSync(QString&)':                                                     

cache.cpp:98: error: no matching function for call to 'KConfig::KConfig(QString)'                                   

/usr/include/kconfig.h:389: note: candidates are: KConfig::KConfig(KConfigPrivate&)                                 

/usr/include/kconfig.h:171: note:                 KConfig::KConfig(const QString&, const QString&, const char*)     

/usr/include/kconfig.h:157: note:                 KConfig::KConfig(const KComponentData&, const QString&, int, const char*)                                                                                                             

/usr/include/kconfig.h:71: note:                 KConfig::KConfig(const KConfig&)                                   

cache.cpp:99: error: 'class KConfig' has no member named 'setGroup'                                                 

cache.cpp:100: error: 'class KConfig' has no member named 'readDateTimeEntry'                                       

make[2]: *** [cache.lo] Error 1                                                                                     

make[2]: *** [effectwidget.lo] Error 1                                                                              

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1/work/moodin/src'               

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                                                                                

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1/work/moodin'                   

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                             

 *                                                                                                                  

 * ERROR: kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1 failed.                                                           

 * Call stack:                                                                                                      

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                                                          

 *             environment, line 4285:  Called die                                                                  

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                    

 *       emake || die "emake failed"                                                                                

 *  The die message:                                                                                                

 *   emake failed                                                                                                   

 *                                                                                                                  

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                               

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1/temp/build.log'.    

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1/temp/environment'.                                                                                                               

 *                                                                                                                  

>>> Failed to emerge kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:                                           

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4285:  Called die        

 * The specific snippet of code:                          

 *       emake || die "emake failed"                      

 *  The die message:                                      

 *   emake failed                                         

 *                                                        

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Was läuft da den schief? ich seh nur error!!

grüße

dennis

----------

## Max Steel

Mit was ist den PyQT installiert?

Also mit welchen Uses?

----------

## skydoom

Hmm...ich denke du meinst du use-einträge in meiner make.conf?

```
server dennis # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.                                                      

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.     

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                           

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                         

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome flv embedded mp4 moodin webkit 3gp vlc firefox divx xvid mng svg hal tar jpeg jpg png dvb dvb-s oscar cairo opengl xulrunner X arts qt3 qt4 mp3 kde dvd alsa cdr xml mysql pam-mysql imap libwww maildir sasl ssl apache2 php png samba vhosts"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="de"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="3G"

```

----------

## Max Steel

Jein, ich meine außerdem noch die emerge -p PyQT PyQT4

Evtl. mit dem --tree Schalter.

Der komplette Baum wäre vll auch noch sinnvoll, das bekommst du so in die Baumansicht:

emerge -ptuDN world

----------

## skydoom

hat sich beides erledigt, moodin hatte noch probleme mit kde3 (benutze 4) und mit Qt, da hab ich die ältere version gelöscht und es läuft alles ohne probleme.

dennis

----------

